# Different: How would you RATE the composers out of 10?



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Even less-favorite composers, if you had to give them some kind of rating. A random example:

Mozart 10/10
Schubert 9.5/10
Bach 9.3/10
Mahler 9/10
Brahms 9/10
Beethoven 8.5/10
Debussy 8.5/10
Wagner 8.5/10
Tchaikovsky 8/10
Shostakovich 7/10


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Cage 4.33/10 x 0


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Your mom: 1/10.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Mozart: 9.4/10
Schubert: 9/10
Bach: 10/10
Mahler: 8.3/10
Brahms: 9.7/10
Beethoven: 10/10
Debussy: 4/10
Tchaikovsky: 7/10
Shostakovich: 7.2/10
Bruckner: 8/10
Haydn: 9.2/10
Handel: 8.1/10
Schnittke: 6/10
Sibelius: 6.9/10
Bartok: 8.2/10
Stravinsky: 7.1/10
Xenakis: 5/10
Vivaldi: 5.5/10
Monteverdi: 7.2/10
Cage: 1.7/10
Schoenberg: 7/10
Berg: 5/10
Webern: 2.5/10
Part: 5.3/10
Dvorak: 7.8/10
Janacek: 6.4/10
Cipriani Potter: 5.2/10
Schumann: 6/10
Mendelssohn: 7.1/10


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

The thing is that all of the famous composers are so good at their job that it's really not a matter of how good they are on a scale of ten, but more of a scale of a hundred or a thousand.

For example, my favorite composer is Schumann. Maybe he's 9.87/10.

And Mendelssohn is a composer that I don't like as much, but still enjoy. So he's 9.63/10. Still an A.

Maybe it's because I'm pretty open minded and enjoy a lot of music, but I will be hard pressed to find a composer who somehow survived the test of time with a low score, let alone a failing score.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

This is very true, maybe I should've written a better example scale.

1 = Okay, hit and miss
4 = Good
7 = Great
10= Perfect

Or just use your own scale, such as ORigel.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd probably use something in the style of my artrockometer (all qualifications based purely on my taste). A first attempt:

6/6 = hors concours, top 15 or so, the best of the best 
5/6 = essential, the next 35 or so
4/6 = good to have, but not essential
3/6 = OK either way (have or have not)
2/6 = preferably not (I don't cull, but if I would...)
1/6 = certainly not

Some big names as illustration:

Bach 6/6
Beethoven 5/6
Mozart 6/6
Brahms 6/6
Haydn 5/6
Wagner 6/6
Handel 3/6
Schumann 4/6
Mendelssohn 6/6
Verdi 4/6
Ravel 6/6
Debussy 5/6
Dvorak 6/6
Shostakovich 6/6
Prokofiev 5/6
Strauss, R 6/6
Bruckner 6/6
Berlioz 4/6
Sibelius 6/6
Schubert 6/6
Mahler 6/6

The 6/6 range would also include Bax and Moeran.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

A few years ago, I ran a series of polls asking for TC members to do just this: rate their enjoyment of various composers' music out of 100. When adjusted to account for varying amounts of participation for each composer (and divided by 10), here were the results:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart	-	7.99
Ludwig van Beethoven	-	7.82
Johann Sebastian Bach	-	7.46
Franz Schubert	-	7.41
Gustav Mahler	-	7.28
Richard Strauss	-	7.07
Johannes Brahms	-	7.05
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky	-	6.98
Joseph Haydn	-	6.98
Antonín Dvořák	-	6.94
Frédéric Chopin	-	6.90
Jean Sibelius	-	6.90
Sergei Prokofiev	-	6.89
Claude Debussy	-	6.86
Dmitri Shostakovich	-	6.85
Robert Schumann	-	6.74
Felix Mendelssohn	-	6.72
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber	-	6.70
Edvard Grieg	-	6.64
Johann Jakob Froberger	-	6.59
Richard Wagner	-	6.59
Ernő Dohnányi	-	6.58
Gabriel Fauré	-	6.57
Sofia Gubaidulina	-	6.56
Ernest Bloch	-	6.55
Leoš Janáček	-	6.55
Josef Suk	-	6.55
György Ligeti	-	6.51
Henri Dutilleux	-	6.51
Ernest Chausson	-	6.50
Federico Mompou	-	6.49
Charles Koechlin	-	6.48
Maurice Ravel	-	6.48
Anton Bruckner	-	6.48
Enrique Granados	-	6.47
Carl Nielsen	-	6.47
Reinhold Glière	-	6.47
Nikolai Medtner	-	6.47
Igor Stravinsky	-	6.46
Dmitry Kabalevsky	-	6.46
Kaija Saariaho	-	6.45
Isaac Albéniz	-	6.45
Toru Takemitsu	-	6.44
Alexander Gretchaninov	-	6.44
Reynaldo Hahn	-	6.43
Anton Arensky	-	6.42
Sergei Rachmaninoff	-	6.41
Henri Duparc	-	6.41
Erich Wolfgang Korngold	-	6.40
Zdeněk Fibich	-	6.39
Mieczysław Weinberg	-	6.39
Domenico Scarlatti	-	6.39
Heitor Villa-Lobos	-	6.38
Albert Roussel	-	6.38
Aram Khachaturian	-	6.38
Camille Saint-Saëns	-	6.38
Albéric Magnard	-	6.37
Anatoly Lyadov	-	6.37
Alberto Ginastera	-	6.36
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach	-	6.36
Zoltán Kodály	-	6.36
Julia Wolfe	-	6.34
Amy Beach -	6.34
Jacques Ibert	-	6.34
Florent Schmitt	-	6.34
Einojuhani Rautavaara	-	6.33
Georg Friedrich Haas	-	6.33
Josquin des Prez	-	6.32
Tomás Luis de Victoria	-	6.32
Louis Vierne	-	6.30
Francis Poulenc	- 6.30
Arthur Honegger	-	6.30
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov	-	6.29
Charles-Valentin Alkan	-	6.29
Vagn Holmboe	-	6.29
Max Bruch	-	6.29
John Adams	-	6.29
Lili Boulanger	-	6.28
Georges Bizet	-	6.28
Charles-Marie Widor	-	6.28
Fanny Mendelssohn	-	6.27
Pavel Haas	-	6.27
Ernst Toch	-	6.27
Anton Reicha	-	6.27
Karol Szymanowski	-	6.27
György Kurtág	-	6.26
Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov	-	6.26
Johann Joseph Fux	-	6.25
Béla Bartók	-	6.25
Emmanuel Chabrier	-	6.25
Vasily Kalinnikov	-	6.24
Nikolai Kapustin	-	6.23
Leopold Koželuch	-	6.23
Hans Abrahamsen	-	6.22
Robert Fuchs	-	6.22
Édouard Lalo	-	6.22
Marin Marais	-	6.22
Francesco Cavalli	-	6.21
Samuel Barber	-	6.21
Lou Harrison	-	6.21
Joaquín Rodrigo	-	6.20
Bedřich Smetana	-	6.20
Hugo Alfvén	-	6.20
George Butterworth	-	6.20
Giuseppe Tartini	-	6.19
Niels Gade	-	6.18
Carl Maria von Weber	-	6.18
Hector Berlioz	-	6.18
Carlos Chávez	-	6.17
Pablo de Sarasate	-	6.17
Sergei Taneyev	-	6.17
Josef Mysliveček	-	6.17
Joseph Martin Kraus	-	6.17
Paul Dukas	-	6.17
Joaquín Turina	-	6.17
George Frideric Handel	-	6.17
John Luther Adams	-	6.16
Sergei Lyapunov	-	6.16
Paul Hindemith	-	6.15
Henk Badings	-	6.15
Vítězslav Novák	-	6.14
Geirr Tveitt	-	6.14
Boris Tchaikovsky -	6.14
Carl Reinecke	-	6.14
Gerald Finzi	-	6.14
Steve Reich	-	6.14
Luciano Berio -	6.14
Gabriel Pierné	-	6.13
Carl Friedrich Abel	-	6.13
Giya Kancheli	-	6.13
Giuseppe Verdi	-	6.12
Valentyn Sylvestrov	-	6.12
Krzysztof Penderecki	-	6.12
Erwin Schulhoff	-	6.12
Ernst Krenek	-	6.12
Virgil Thomson	-	6.11
Jan Dismas Zelenka	-	6.11
Girolamo Frescobaldi	-	6.10
Silvestre Revueltas	-	6.10
Muzio Clementi	-	6.10
Heinrich Schütz	-	6.10
Helmut Lachenmann	-	6.10
Rued Langgaard	-	6.10
William Byrd	-	6.09
Clara Schumann	-	6.09
Marc-Antoine Charpentier	-	6.09
Joachim Raff	-	6.09
Adolphe Adam	-	6.09
Astor Piazzolla	-	6.09
Edison Denisov	-	6.08
Dietrich Buxtehude	-	6.08
Louis Andriessen	-	6.08
Thomas Tallis	-	6.08
Carl Czerny	-	6.07
Gustav Holst	-	6.07
Per Nørgård	-	6.07
Bernard Herrmann	-	6.06
Johann Christian Bach	-	6.06
Leo Ornstein	-	6.06
Ottorino Respighi -	6.05
Guillaume de Machaut	-	6.05
François Couperin	-	6.05
Anton Rubinstein	-	6.05
Hans Werner Henze	-	6.04
Alban Berg	-	6.04
César Franck	-	6.03
Jan Ladislav Dussek	-	6.03
Ruth Crawford Seeger	-	6.02
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck	-	6.00
Ferdinand Ries	-	6.00
Max Reger	-	5.99
Luigi Nono	-	5.99
Hildegard von Bingen	-	5.99
Fernando Sor	-	5.99
William Walton	-	5.98
Arvo Pärt -	5.98
Wolfgang Rihm	-	5.97
Edward MacDowell	-	5.96
Arcangelo Corelli	-	5.96
Alan Hovhaness	-	5.94
Gaetano Donizetti	-	5.94
Edward Elgar	-	5.94
Alexander Glazunov	-	5.93
Luigi Boccherini	-	5.93
George Gershwin	-	5.93
Guillaume Dufay	-	5.92
Johann Joachim Quantz	-	5.91
Conlon Nancarrow	-	5.91
Modest Mussorgsky	-	5.90
Henry Cowell	-	5.90
Galina Ustvolskaya	-	5.90
Ralph Vaughan Williams	-	5.90
Jules Massenet	-	5.89
Edgard Varèse	-	5.89
Léonin	-	5.89
Michael Nyman	-	5.88
Charles Wuorinen	-	5.88
Granville Bantock	-	5.88
Charles Gounod	-	5.87
La Monte Young	-	5.87
Pérotin -	5.87
Thomas Adès	-	5.86
Jean-Philippe Rameau	-	5.86
Hugo Wolf	-	5.86
Manuel de Falla	-	5.86
Iannis Xenakis	-	5.85
Harrison Birtwistle	-	5.84
Nikolai Myaskovsky	-	5.83
Giovanni Gabrieli	-	5.83
Tomaso Albinoni	-	5.81
Orlande de Lassus	-	5.81
Aaron Copland	-	5.80
Giacomo Puccini	-	5.80
Henry Purcell	-	5.80
Malcolm Arnold	-	5.78
John Dowland	-	5.77
Vincenzo Bellini	-	5.77
Christoph Willibald Gluck	-	5.77
Nikolai Roslavets	-	5.76
Franz Liszt	-	5.76
Johann Pachelbel	-	5.76
Alexander Borodin	-	5.74
Francesco Geminiani	-	5.71
Claudio Monteverdi	-	5.70
Alfred Schnittke	-	5.70
Charles Ives	-	5.69
Mily Balakirev	-	5.68
Antonio Vivaldi	-	5.68
Benedetto Marcello	-	5.67
John Ireland	-	5.67
Gioachino Rossini	-	5.67
Scott Joplin	-	5.66
Alexander Scriabin	-	5.65
Mikhail Glinka	-	5.64
Morton Feldman	-	5.63
Karlheinz Stockhausen	-	5.61
César Cui -	5.60
Milton Babbitt	-	5.59
Orlando Gibbons	-	5.58
Darius Milhaud	-	5.57
Michael Haydn	-	5.56
Giuseppe Torelli	-	5.55
Michael Tippett	-	5.52
Jacques Offenbach	-	5.50
John Tavener	-	5.50
Jean-Baptiste Lully	-	5.49
Louis Spohr	-	5.49
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor	-	5.45
Charles Villiers Stanford	-	5.44
Georg Philipp Telemann -	5.43
Alessandro Scarlatti	-	5.42
Pietro Locatelli	-	5.42
Erik Satie	-	5.42
Arnold Schoenberg	-	5.41
Benjamin Britten	-	5.40
Arthur Sullivan	-	5.37
Leonard Bernstein	-	5.31
Niccolò Paganini	-	5.27
Brian Ferneyhough	-	5.26
Olivier Messiaen	-	5.24
Hubert Parry	-	5.23
Giacomo Meyerbeer	-	5.21
Johann Strauss II	-	5.15
John Corigliano	-	5.14
Philip Glass	-	5.02
Carlo Gesualdo	-	4.90
Johann Strauss I	-	4.81
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi	-	4.80
Anton Webern	-	4.78
John Cage	-	4.76
Pierre Boulez	-	4.42

So out of 271 composers, no one scored above 8/10. Goes to show how pointless this exercise is.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. Boulez, Cage, and Webern at the very bottom—not a big surprise. But Messiaen, Gesualdo, and Pergolesi equally low—quite a big surprise. 

And then Czerny a middle of the pack composer, in between Tallis and Holst! Oh my.

I will make the gander that this list means very little other than a statistical overlay of forum opinions.

Also there are very few composers on that list that have no works that I enjoy.


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Portamento said:


> So out of 271 composers, no one scored above 8/10. Goes to show how pointless this exercise is.


You had 164-or-so composers in the 6s
and 7 composers in the 7s. I wouldn't say that's terribly pointless!

Also, Bach and Schubert are almost identical. That's to be expected (someone new making it into the Big 3) when you're polling ratings instead of popularity. Popularity has made things biased amongst many listeners.

One more detail I notice. Who's typically considered the big melodists? Mozart, Schubert, Tchaikovsky, Grieg. I'm sure there are other facets than melody being portrayed by your list, but I wonder why these composers are much higher up on average.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> Cage 4.33/10 x 0





Portamento said:


> A few years ago, I ran a series of polls asking for TC members to do just this: rate their enjoyment of various composers' music out of 100. When adjusted to account for varying amounts of participation for each composer (and divided by 10), here were the results:
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart	-	7.99
> ...
> ...


*With reference to Portamento's poll post....

Philip Glass 5.02 ... 5.02 ... 5.02 ... 5.02/ ... 5.02/ ... 5.02/ ... /10 ... /10 ... /10 ... 10 ... 10 ... 10


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

periphery said:


> You had 164-or-so composers in the 6s
> and 7 composers in the 7s. I wouldn't say that's terribly pointless!
> 
> Also, Bach and Schubert are almost identical. That's to be expected (someone new making it into the Big 3) when you're polling ratings instead of popularity. Popularity has made things biased amongst many listeners.
> ...


Dvorak is also a great melodist.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

Anton Bruckner 10.0/10
Peter Tchaikovsky 8.5/10
Richard Wagner 8.2/10
Ludwig van Beethoven 7.8/10
Gustav Mahler 7.4/10
Dimitri Shostakovich 7.2/10
Franz Schubert 7.0/10
Nikolai Rimski-Korsakov 6.9/10
John Williams 6.8/10
Jean Sibelius 6.5/10
Martin Scherber 6.4/10
Alexey Rybnikov 6.2/10
Georgi Sviridov 6.1/10
Sergei Prokofiev 5.9/10
Shunsuke Kikuchi 5.9/10
Johann Sebastian Bach 5.8/10
Bernard Herrmann 5.8/10
Antonio Vivaldi 5.7/10
Wilhelm Furtwängler 5.7/10
Joseph Haydn 5.5/10
Joly Braga Santos 5.5/10
Antonin Dvorak 5.3/10
Jeremy Soule 5.2/10
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 4.9/10
Hans Zimmer 4.2/10
Johannes Brahms 3.8/10
Arnold Schönberg 1.5/10
Igor Stravinsky 1.0/10
Hans Werner Henze 0.5/10
Karlheinz Stockhausen 0.0/10
John Cage 0.0/10
Pierre Boulez 0.0/10


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Mozart 10/10

Beethoven 10/10

Bach 10/10

Brahms 9/10

Tchaikovsky 8/10

Schubert 8/10

Wagner 7/10

Shostakovich 7/10

Debussy 7/10

Mahler 6/10


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms 10/10
Sibelius 9.8/10
Mozart 9.8/10
Dvorak 9.6/10
Vaughan Williams 9.6/10
Debussy 9.6/10
Ravel 9.6/10
Haydn 9.6/10
Mendelssohn 9.4/10
Schubert 9.4/10
Vivaldi 9.4/10
Grieg 9.4/10
Wagner 9.2/10
Moeran 9.0/10
Tchaikovsky 8.5/10
Rachmaninoff 8.5/10
Mahler 8.5/10
Beethoven 8.5/10
Schumann 7.5/10
Bruckner 7.0/10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Aho - 8/10
Arensky - 8/10
Arnold - 7/10
JS Bach - 10/10
CPE Bach - 8/10
JC Bach - 7/10
Bacewicz - 9/10
Barber - 9/10
Bax - 9/10
Beethoven - 9/10
Bellini - 5/10
Berlioz - 9/10
Berwald - 8/10
Biber - 8/10
Bizet - 7/10
Brahms - 9/10
Britten - 7/10
Bruch - 7/10
Bruckner - 8/10
Byrd - 8/10
Cage - 7/10
Chopin - 9/10
Copland - 8/10
Corelli - 7/10
Couperin, F - 8/10
Couperin, L - 9/10
Cras - 7/10
Debussy - 8/10
Delius - 7/10
Diepenbrock - 8/10
Dohnanyi - 8/10
Donizetti - 5/10
Dutilleux - 9/10
Dvorak - 9/10
Elgar - 8/10
Enescu - 8/10
Faure - 8/10
Franck - 8/10
Frescobaldi - 9/10
Froberger - 9/10
Gade - 8/10
Glass - 8/10
Gluck - 7/10
Granados - 8/10
Grieg - 7/10
Handel - 9/10
Hanson - 5/10
Haydn - 9/10
Hindemith - 8/10
Holst - 7/10
Ireland - 7/10
Ives - 7/10
Janacek - 8/10
Juon - 8/10
Koch - 8/10
Korngold - 7/10
Liszt - 8/10
Lully - 8/10
Maher - 9/10
Mendelssohn - 7/10
Moeran - 8/10
Mozart - 9/10
Myaskovsky - 9/10
Nielsen - 8/10
Poulenc - 8/10
Prokofiev - 9/10
Puccini - 8/10
Rachmaninov - 8/10
Ravel - 9/10
Reich - 8/10
Rodrigo - 6/10
Saint-Saens - 8/10
Schubert - 9/10
Schumann - 9/10
Shebalin - 8/10
Sibelius - 8/10
Stockhausen - 6/10
Strauss, R. - 9/10
Stravinsky - 8/10
Tallis - 8/10
Tchaikovsky - 7/10
Telemann - 8/10
Verdi - 8/10
Vivaldi - 7/10
Weckmann - 8/10
Weinberg - 9/10
Xenakis - 6?10
Zelenka - 8/10
Zemlinsky - 9/10


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> *With reference to Portamento's poll post....
> 
> Philip Glass 5.02 ... 5.02 ... 5.02 ... 5.02/ ... 5.02/ ... 5.02/ ... /10 ... /10 ... /10 ... 10 ... 10 ... 10


I did not initially appreciate the addition of the slash, so I was going to suggest:

5 5 5 5 5. 5. 5. 5. 5. 5.0 5.0 5.0 5.0 5.02 5.02 5.02 5.02 5.02/ 5.02/ 10 10 10 10 5.02 10 10 5.02 10 10 10 5.02 5.02 10 10

But I see you had it all along.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'll bite:


??? means I've heard their music before, but don't know well enough to personally rate.

### means that I've likely never listened to their music.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - 10
Ludwig van Beethoven - 10
Johann Sebastian Bach - 10
Franz Schubert - 9.5
Gustav Mahler - 9.5
Richard Strauss - 7
Johannes Brahms - 10
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - 7
Joseph Haydn - 8.5
Antonín Dvořák - 6
Frédéric Chopin - 9.5
Jean Sibelius - 8
Sergei Prokofiev - 7.5
Claude Debussy - 9
Dmitri Shostakovich - 6
Robert Schumann - 10
Felix Mendelssohn - 6
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber - 5
Edvard Grieg - 6.5
Johann Jakob Froberger - ???
Richard Wagner - 10
Ernő Dohnányi - ???
Gabriel Fauré - 10
Sofia Gubaidulina - 5
Ernest Bloch - 6
Leoš Janáček - 6.5
Josef Suk - 7
György Ligeti - 8
Henri Dutilleux - ???
Ernest Chausson - ???
Federico Mompou - ???
Charles Koechlin - ???
Maurice Ravel - 8.5
Anton Bruckner - 8
Enrique Granados - 7
Carl Nielsen - 6
Reinhold Glière - 4
Nikolai Medtner - 8.5
Igor Stravinsky - 7.5
Dmitry Kabalevsky - ???
Kaija Saariaho - 5
Isaac Albéniz - 7.5
Toru Takemitsu - 6.5
Alexander Gretchaninov - 5
Reynaldo Hahn - ???
Anton Arensky - 6
Sergei Rachmaninoff - 7
Henri Duparc - ???
Erich Wolfgang Korngold - 3
Zdeněk Fibich - ???
Mieczysław Weinberg - 6
Domenico Scarlatti - 5
Heitor Villa-Lobos - 6
Albert Roussel - ???
Aram Khachaturian - 6.5
Camille Saint-Saëns - 5.5
Albéric Magnard - ???
Anatoly Lyadov - ???
Alberto Ginastera - 6.5
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach - 7
Zoltán Kodály - ???
Julia Wolfe - ???
Amy Beach - 5.5
Jacques Ibert - ???
Florent Schmitt - ???
Einojuhani Rautavaara - 6.5
Georg Friedrich Haas - 4.5
Josquin des Prez - 8
Tomás Luis de Victoria - 7
Louis Vierne - ???
Francis Poulenc - 7.5
Arthur Honegger - ???
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - 5
Charles-Valentin Alkan - 5.5
Vagn Holmboe - ???
Max Bruch - 5.5
John Adams - 3
Lili Boulanger - ???
Georges Bizet - 6
Charles-Marie Widor - ???
Fanny Mendelssohn - 4
Pavel Haas - ???
Ernst Toch - ???
Anton Reicha - ???
Karol Szymanowski - 5.5
György Kurtág - ???
Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - ###
Johann Joseph Fux - ???
Béla Bartók - 8.5
Emmanuel Chabrier - ???
Vasily Kalinnikov - ???
Nikolai Kapustin - 7
Leopold Koželuch - ###
Hans Abrahamsen - 5
Robert Fuchs - ???
Édouard Lalo - 4.5
Marin Marais - ???
Francesco Cavalli - ###
Samuel Barber - 5.5
Lou Harrison - 8
Joaquín Rodrigo - ???
Bedřich Smetana - 5
Hugo Alfvén - ???
George Butterworth - ???
Giuseppe Tartini - 4
Niels Gade - ???
Carl Maria von Weber - 6.5
Hector Berlioz - 6
Carlos Chávez - ???
Pablo de Sarasate - ???
Sergei Taneyev - 7
Josef Mysliveček - ???
Joseph Martin Kraus - ???
Paul Dukas - 5.5
Joaquín Turina - ???
George Frideric Handel - 9
John Luther Adams - ???
Sergei Lyapunov - 7
Paul Hindemith - 5.5
Henk Badings - ###
Vítězslav Novák - ###
Geirr Tveitt - ###
Boris Tchaikovsky - ???
Carl Reinecke - ???
Gerald Finzi - 5.5
Steve Reich - 5
Luciano Berio - 7
Gabriel Pierné - ???
Carl Friedrich Abel - ###
Giya Kancheli - ###
Giuseppe Verdi - 6
Valentyn Sylvestrov - ###
Krzysztof Penderecki - 6.5
Erwin Schulhoff - ###
Ernst Krenek - ###
Virgil Thomson - ???
Jan Dismas Zelenka - 7.5
Girolamo Frescobaldi - ###
Silvestre Revueltas - ###
Muzio Clementi - 6
Heinrich Schütz - 6.5
Helmut Lachenmann - ???
Rued Langgaard - 6.5
William Byrd - 7
Clara Schumann - 6.5
Marc-Antoine Charpentier - ???
Joachim Raff - ???
Adolphe Adam - ###
Astor Piazzolla - 5.5
Edison Denisov - ###
Dietrich Buxtehude - 6.5
Louis Andriessen - ???
Thomas Tallis - 7.5
Carl Czerny - 5
Gustav Holst - 6
Per Nørgård - ???
Bernard Herrmann - ???
Johann Christian Bach - 6.5
Leo Ornstein - 7.5
Ottorino Respighi - 5.5
Guillaume de Machaut - 8.5
François Couperin - 8.5
Anton Rubinstein - 4
Hans Werner Henze - 7
Alban Berg - 6.5
César Franck - 8.5
Jan Ladislav Dussek - ???
Ruth Crawford Seeger - ???
Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck - 5
Ferdinand Ries - ???
Max Reger - 9
Luigi Nono - 7
Hildegard von Bingen - 6
Fernando Sor - 6.5
William Walton - ???
Arvo Pärt - 7
Wolfgang Rihm - ???
Edward MacDowell - 5
Arcangelo Corelli - 7
Alan Hovhaness - ???
Gaetano Donizetti - ???
Edward Elgar - 7.5
Alexander Glazunov - 7
Luigi Boccherini - ???
George Gershwin - 4.5 (as a classical composer)
Guillaume Dufay - 7.5
Johann Joachim Quantz - ###
Conlon Nancarrow - 6.5
Modest Mussorgsky - 6
Henry Cowell - 5.5
Galina Ustvolskaya - ###
Ralph Vaughan Williams - 6
Jules Massenet - 7
Edgard Varèse - 7.5
Léonin - 7
Michael Nyman - ???
Charles Wuorinen - 7
Granville Bantock - ###
Charles Gounod - 6
La Monte Young - 4
Pérotin - 7.5
Thomas Adès - 6
Jean-Philippe Rameau - 7.5
Hugo Wolf - ???
Manuel de Falla - ???
Iannis Xenakis - 8
Harrison Birtwistle - 6
Nikolai Myaskovsky - 4.5
Giovanni Gabrieli - ???
Tomaso Albinoni - ???
Orlande de Lassus - 8.5
Aaron Copland - 4
Giacomo Puccini - 6
Henry Purcell - 7.5
Malcolm Arnold - ???
John Dowland - 7
Vincenzo Bellini - ???
Christoph Willibald Gluck - 6
Nikolai Roslavets - 6
Franz Liszt - 9
Johann Pachelbel - ???
Alexander Borodin - 8
Francesco Geminiani - ???
Claudio Monteverdi - 7
Alfred Schnittke - 7.5
Charles Ives - 9
Mily Balakirev - 6
Antonio Vivaldi - 6.5
Benedetto Marcello - ???
John Ireland - ???
Gioachino Rossini - ???
Scott Joplin - 5
Alexander Scriabin - 9.5
Mikhail Glinka - 6
Morton Feldman - ???
Karlheinz Stockhausen - 7
César Cui - ???
Milton Babbitt - 7.5
Orlando Gibbons - ???
Darius Milhaud - 5.5
Michael Haydn - 6
Giuseppe Torelli - ???
Michael Tippett - ???
Jacques Offenbach - ???
John Tavener - ???
Jean-Baptiste Lully - 6.5
Louis Spohr - 6
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor - ???
Charles Villiers Stanford - ???
Georg Philipp Telemann - 6.5
Alessandro Scarlatti - ???
Pietro Locatelli - ???
Erik Satie - 4
Arnold Schoenberg - 7.5
Benjamin Britten - 5
Arthur Sullivan - ???
Leonard Bernstein - 2
Niccolò Paganini - 4
Brian Ferneyhough - 7
Olivier Messiaen - 9
Hubert Parry - ???
Giacomo Meyerbeer - ???
Johann Strauss II - 5.5
John Corigliano - 5
Philip Glass - 5
Carlo Gesualdo - 8.5
Johann Strauss I - ???
Giovanni Battista Pergolesi - ???
Anton Webern - 9.5
John Cage - 8
Pierre Boulez - 9.5

Many of my favorites are missing, notably Harry Partch, who'd be probably about a 9 or 9.5.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Takeaways from this exercise:

There are lots of composers I really need to look more into (yes, even many whom I rated).

I'm really into early music.

My tastes are actually more "mainstream" than I might've thought. For instance, my 10's were Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, Schumann, Wagner, and Faure. I anticipate that some of the 9s and 9.5s may get there as I dive deeper into their catalogues.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For the most part this is an inkblot test. 

Some whose work I enjoy more highly than most other classical listeners include: 

Albeniz
Biber 
Boccherini 
Byrd
Cherubini 
Chopin 
Delibes 
Delius 
Dufay 
Enescu 
Feldman 
Gounod
Hartmann
Henze 
Janacek 
Josquin
Kodaly 
Lassus
Monteverdi
Nancarrow
Nono 
Ockeghem
Pettersson
Purcell 
Rodrigo 
Rosetti 
Satie 
J Strauss II 
Tallis
Webern
Zelenka


----------

